# (NY) White Oak's Ready To Rumble



## Mary Bizub (Jul 23, 2005)

Rumble is a black/y factored 80lb lab. A pinpoint marker. He is very good looking, with an outgoing personality.Rumble is a hard charging dog.
Rumble has a Master Hunter Title; a Canadian WC, WCI, WCX and a Canadian Junior Hunter Title. Rumble is producing many hunt test titled offsprings. A few are running MH and doing very well. OFA LR-175098G24M, CERF LR-46949, CNM PI Clear, EIC D08-53980 clear, AKC DNA; Microchip'd. Contact Mary Bizub at 585-694-9802 or .[email protected].


----------

